# Power Piston Removal 1985 720 Hitachi Carb



## Brown720 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi Fellow 720 owners, I'm trying to rebuild the hitachi carb on my 85 King Cab 720 Z24. I've disassembled the carb but cannot remove the power piston or power valve as some would call it so I could dunk it in carb cleaner. There are 3 screws that hold it in place and two wires that come out the top of the carb. I removed the screws and it does not budge. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance. Brown720


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

The power valve should un-screw, but it does not have wires.. there is a FICD and a "anti-dieseling" valve that screw into the side, they have wires...
Is it external????


----------



## Brown720 (Sep 19, 2009)

*I finally got it, Thanks*

Hey Speedo, thanks for your reply. The 85 hitachi carb has a power valve controlled by the esu. There are three screws holding it in place, it just needed some gentle persuasion to remove it. Thanks again.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

glad you got it off


----------

